# Great Saw for the Money



## DannyW (Dec 15, 2018)

I had the previous version of this saw as my first tablesaw and I agree with your comments. I felt like it was a very good saw for the money, with the only downsides for me being the relatively poor dust collection as you mentioned and the stamped steel wings. However I am somewhat confused by your statement that "they moved the position of the blade forward to allow more material on the table". Do you mean that the T2 has less space in front of the blade than the original? I don't see how that can be a good thing, but the end of that comment sounds like the opposite (more space in front of the blade).

Thanks for the review and enjoy your new saw!


----------



## bean_o (Sep 3, 2020)

You are correct. They moved the blade more toward the back of the table giving more space in front of the blade to accommodate rip cuts on wider boards. Sorry for any confusion.

As for the dust collection a can of flex seal and some tape as well as a few pieces of upholstery foam have solved all my dust collection problems. I now have "zero" dust coming from the bottom of the saw!


----------



## sansoo22 (May 7, 2019)

Good review on this fine saw. I have the same model and am enjoying it quite a bit. My only real complaint is the removal of the metal side panels the previous model had. Those panels opened up a world of dust collection mods that could be made quite easily. The most common being sealing up all the gaps, putting in a bottom with a 4" port, and removing the dust shroud around the motor entirely.

It never used to bother me until I got a real dust collector and now I want 4" ports on every tool.

On a side not Im not sure how the AK is used in a wood shop but I approve its inclusion.


----------



## bean_o (Sep 3, 2020)

You can never go wrong with on hand protection! Don't know if you saw my last comment but I solved the dust collection problem. I noticed that the shroud and the fabric wrap around had a lot of gaps and essentially there was not dust collection. I solved this by taping up all the gaps and spraying over the tape with "flex seal" to completely seal them. I then cut some pieces of upholstery foam and inserted those between the shroud and the motor on the left hand side to close the gaps but still allow up and down movement and I now have a completely "dust free" saw with the exception of what you expect from the top of the blade. It has made a "tremendous difference! I now have no complaints…


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

> On a side not Im not sure how the AK is used in a wood shop but I approve its inclusion.
> 
> - sansoo22


 that is the only way to deal with those dust bunnies. 

To the OP - what is it about the steal wings you are having issues with? are they not flat? something else?


----------



## bean_o (Sep 3, 2020)

I didnt really have a problem with the steel wongs in general. They were ok but I wanted the extra stability and finish of the cast iron extensions…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

Good thorough review… we need more *"reviews"* here at LJ…


> ... steel *wongs* in general…
> - bean o


I guess the *Delta* was *made in China*.


----------



## Dom63 (Sep 15, 2020)

I recently purchased the same saw. I agree with all you said, the saw is definitely very close to accurate right out of the box, I had minuscule adjustments when going through the adjustment procedure.
I couldn't believe the quietness of the motor as well. like you, I discarded the delta blade, bought a zero clearance insert, and could not believe the performance.
I will definitely look into your solution for dust collection, sounds klike a great idea.

Thanks for the great review


----------



## ChipByrd (Feb 14, 2013)

Great review!


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i have the same saw earlier version and agree totally with your review,it's a great saw for the money,one of the few tools delta has made in recent years that was done right.the steel wings dont bother me though ill leave them as is.


----------



## KC57 (Aug 27, 2020)

Great Review! I just purchased mine on Sept.30th, put it together and am using it! I know you mentioned the dedicated 20amp circuit and I've read similar reviews. Do you know is this a serious matter as to "starving" the motor since it's an induction type motor or what? I've used it on a 15 amp circuit using 14 gauge wire with an air-conditioner and fan running in the shop and it didn't seem to mind. At least it didn't get warm or trip any breakers or the motors own breaker. I don't have a problem re-running a 12 ga circuit to my very little shop (shed) but don't want to if I don't have to…lol Thanks!


----------



## bean_o (Sep 3, 2020)

I really don't know if it was necessary to install a dedicated circuit or not. However given the investment I decided to err on the side of caution. Also it was easy for me. My panel is in my shop so I only had to buy an extra breaker some 12 gauge wire and an outlet. Only took me about 20 minutes to add to my shop. One other thing I did was buy a 12 gauge extension cord so I could move the saw around the shop if necessary. I decided to buy a cord reel with a 16AMP rating and a built in circuit breaker. I've attached this to the base of the saw to provide easy storage for the cord and also an outlet on the saw for my router table. I actually tripped the breaker on the cord reel when ripping a 2×6 without tripping my breaker. I guess I am over paranoid but better safe than sorry.


----------



## bean_o (Sep 3, 2020)

Also my understanding is that if the current is too low for the motor due to the loading of the circuit with other devices this could create an "under voltage condition" which over time may burn out the motor. It won't result in the breaker tripping but rather damage to the motor over time. This is the primary reason for a dedicated circuit.


----------



## KC57 (Aug 27, 2020)

Thank you! Heading to buy the 12 gauge wire and 20 breaker!


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

> Good thorough review… we need more *"reviews"* here at LJ…
> 
> ... steel *wongs* in general…
> - bean o
> ...


There is nothing *wong* with that


----------



## ras61 (Mar 27, 2014)

> I guess the *Delta* was *made in China*.


Don't know if you're kidding or not, so can you confirm what country it's made in?


----------



## OldBull (Apr 30, 2020)

Delta has such an untapped goldmine if they would just up their game in a few places, respond to people and be active in forums and keep parts available. I have written several emails and have recieved response to about half. Their warranty of 5 years is terrific but you have to take the entire saw to a shop hundreds of miles away. I also have the T2 with the original blade, I just have not pulled the money out yet to get a new one, and it still does a great job for me. I searched for a long time and it was the only saw that had a great price and mid level function.


----------



## OzarkSawdust (Dec 14, 2018)

Thanks for a great review and some super comments! I'm wanting to upgrade my shop and have been searching table saws. I want something better than my Kobalt folding jobsite saw, with a horrible fence, but not the Saw Stop type price. I heard that Delta owns Biesemeyer fences…? I'm guessing the new ones, T2, have that fence or a design like it…? I may order one in the next few days.


----------



## Rocketmunkee (Jan 26, 2021)

I was looking for that one review that would tip me one way or the other - this was it! Just ordered my saw and if all goes well, I'll be using it this weekend.

Would love to see pics of how you solved the dust issue.

Also, what is the distance between the rails on the right side? I have a Bosch RA1181 router table that is 27" wide. Hoping it may fit and could potentially save me some space in my shop.

For the last 20 years I've been using a Craftsman 10" portable table saw - never accurate and good for the ripping of stock for ugly carpentry tasks around the house. Recently loaned it out to a friend and it came back without the blade guard. Terrified to use it. Wife was very generous with our budget to allow me to upgrade my shop. w00t!


----------



## Erik07 (Feb 16, 2021)

Do you have any idea what model saw the extension wings are from? I have the same saw and might want to replace the wings like you did.

Thanks!


----------



## Novalovr66 (Feb 28, 2021)

> The stamped steel extensions just do not meet the quality level of the rest of the saw. They are OK but I decided I could not live with them bringing down the overall quality of such a nice saw and replaced them with two older craftsman cast iron extensions I bought on eBay. These cost me about $100 with shipping. For context this same saw (different model # but same saw) with Cast Iron extension is over $1000! Thats a $400 dollar difference.
> 
> - bean_o


Great review!

I just bought this saw and I love it and don't regret it. I had an itch for a new table saw and I didn't want to wait until April because everywhere was out of almost all brands on the market. Out of 6 big box stores in my area only 1 had 1 available so I purchased it online and went and picked it up.

Question, how did you manage to mount the cast iron wings? Did you have to drill new holes in the saw? I have the same wings from an old craftsman and the holes are off and I'm hesitant on drilling holes in a new saw.


----------



## Novalovr66 (Feb 28, 2021)

> Do you have any idea what model saw the extension wings are from? I have the same saw and might want to replace the wings like you did.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> - Erik07


I think they're from an old craftsman 113.298150. Those are the ones I bought at least and look identical. The holes don't line up though and there aren't any holes on the ends for the rails to mount to them. I will either have to drill new holes to mount them or just leave the steel ones in place.


----------



## w78 (Sep 24, 2021)

what's the thickest hardwood you think this can handle?


----------



## WorksInTheory (Jan 5, 2014)

Great review. Do you mind sharing a picture to show what you mean by repurposing the stamped steel extension to a feed table when needed? Thanks.


----------

